# 1:18 Scale Warplanes



## TransAmer99 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm more of a collector of 1:18 cars (Pontiac Firebirds in particular), but I do have an interest in warbirds as well.

I currently have a 1:18 P-51D Mustang hanging from the ceiling in my workshop (or "ManCave" as my family refers to it). I'd like to add a P-38 Lightning, an F-4U Corsair and possibly an F-14 Tomcat at some point. Each holds particular significance to me. And if anyone ever issues a 'Star Wars' X-Wing in 1:18, that would be awesome!

What is currently available on the primary and secondary markets? I have not really been keeping up as there are no retailers in my area currently representing 1:18 aviation.

And, I'm not necessarily interested in rare issues or limited editions. Basic models with features and figures will do just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The main maker of that stuff was 21st Century Toys who went out of business some years ago. 

You might check this place out... 

http://www.badcattoys.com/1scai21ceblb.html

Gone are the days of scoring the 1/18 planes on Wal Mart clearance for $19... its more like $119 nowdays.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep, I got the 1/18 Stuka for about $25 at Walmart right after Christmas a few years ago. :thumbsup:


----------

